# New dart frog tank bargain :)



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

90X45X45 exo terra all brand new with background- full length canopy with quad lights - basking lamp - massive heat rock - 2x feeding dishes all new for £90.

now thinking for ideas on a fresh build


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice. Lose the basking lamp, heat rock and feeding dishes though. Oh and the background as well. 

You'll want to do something with the lid, so it holds humidity better, and fruit fly proof it as well. Not your first darts though, so you probably know this already. 

My suggestion for a viv like that would be one of the larger communal darts, like ameerega triviattus, p. terriblis, p. bicolor etc.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Heat rocks??? does anyone still use them?


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

yep gonna dump most bits and use naturalistic elements for the build, i got lots of bark/ vines/wood etc i'd like to do a communal tank i'll have to get my inspirational head on..

the heat rock - the guy i got it from was getting bearded dragons, but new baby stopped him..


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Heat rocks??? does anyone still use them?


nope, the've been known to kill lizards (that there disigned for) let alone frogs.

thats a (rubbish) exo terra bearded dragon setup by the sound of it, get rid of the background, lamp, and heat rock as there of know use (the background/lamp may be of use if you have other animals but def not the rock)


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

just spent a couple of hours on my new viv......here's how it's looking so far....comments :welcome:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Any bromeliads in the soil, take them out and attach them to the coco panel. They rot if planted like that.

Other than that, use plenty of small leaved climbers up the back to hide it.

Ade


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

cheers ade the red brom was potted from tesco , there is a few foliage plants and moss in there for the background , it was my 1st attempt tho, just going to let it grow in for a while....


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

The thing with potted broms is, they aren't kept in high humidity so the soil can dry out. In a viv, the soil stays wet, the base of the brom rots off, et voila, you have a dead brom, hence my suggestion you grow it on the coco panel. 

Ade


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

ok gotcha thanks ade


----------

